# Player in Eugene Oregon wanting to start/host a new RPG campaign.



## FMVD (Nov 18, 2004)

38 YO player in Eugene Oregon wanting to start/host a new RPG campaign.  Most of my experience is with Basic and 1ed D&D.   I recently returned as a player in a D&D 3.5 game one Sunday a month.      

I have my own business with a huge 8 x 4 foot gaming table, boxes of minis and set dressing and a golf bag of swords.   I would like to host a new campaign in the evenings and eventually DM either a D20 Modern/Pulp campaign or run a setting based on some of the basic D&D modules with new or old system.

My schedule and play area are open to most any evening after 6pm except Sundays.

dvc@efn.org


----------

